# Frontline = very bad idea



## Spazydoo (Sep 27, 2012)

I feel so stupid. I bought a bunny and took him home a couple weeks ago. I found that my cat had fleas a few days ago. I was surprised because he is an indoor cat. So I bought frontline for my cat and used it on him.. I started searching the bunny for fleas and found a couple so I went online and found a site that told me to use frontline on the bunny but in small amounts. So being the idiot that I am I went ahead and put it on him. I thought I was doing the right thing. I was very wrong!!!! I noticed almost immediately he stopped eating and pooping.. I then started researching frontline more and found out just how bad it is for bunnies! I took him in to the vet and they told me to wash him with dawn dish soap to get the rest of the frontline off him. So I did and he seemed to be improving.. He started eating a little that night. The next morning I noticed he wasnt eating anymore and he still hasnt pooped. So I picked him up and then in my arms he had his first seizure that I am aware of. It was the scariest thing I have ever seen. I took him back to the vet immediately and he has been there since yesterday afternoon.. they have him hooked up to all these tubes and are feeding him and he has a collar on to prevent him from chewing through the tubes.. He had another seizure yesterday and a mild one thismorning.. I just got back from visiting him and during my visit he had another seizure!! They tell me they think he will be ok. but I am so afraid. I know this is entirely my fault for not reading the packaging and doing more research before I went ahead and did the first thing that I read! I feel like a terrible person for this. I didnt mean to hurt him but my actions caused this. I will never forgive myself if he dies!


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're going through all that! I hope he recovers quickly so you can stop beating yourself up for the mistake!


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 27, 2012)

I;m so sorry. I hope you will go to the site that said it was OK & tell them what happened, so no one else follows their advice.


----------



## Spazydoo (Sep 27, 2012)

I just talked to the vet and they said he is doing well.. He is eating and he has had no seizures since the last one yesterday around 1pm est.. I am on my way to see him. I'll let you all know his condition when I can.. And yes I will definately let them know on that site what I have learned from all this..


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sorry your bun is having a hard time. What a relief he is starting to feel better ray:


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 27, 2012)

im so sorry i had an epileptic bunny and i know how scary bunny seziures are im very sorry you had to go through this. i hope your bun makes it through. i have used a flea treatment on my bun advantage my vet had me and my bun in the office noticed a few fleas (i have a cat too) and he weighed her and everything and told me exactly how much to put on her. im glad you found this place though full of nice people and a support sysytem everyone here has great advise and is willing to help you out with questions! -hug- i hope everything turns out well please keep us informed!


----------



## whitelop (Sep 27, 2012)

What did you look at first that said it was okay to put Frontline on rabbits? 
I was glad to see that when I looked on the Frontline website it said clearly to not use it on rabbits. 

Don't beat yourself up, it was an easy mistake to make. I hope your rabbit is okay!


----------



## Spazydoo (Sep 28, 2012)

I have been searching for the site that I read to use the frontline but I can not seem to get there anymore. I even went into my brousing history and clicked the link and it doesnt go there. Maybe it has been taken down. I hope so.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 28, 2012)

I hope that it has been taken down too. 
How is your bun doing?


----------



## Spazydoo (Sep 28, 2012)

I am on my way to see him now. He had 2 seizures that I know of yesterday. They still got him hooked up to an IV giving him fluids and force feeding him.. But he is eating some on his own. I am hopeful and the vet seems to be optimistic. I have to go to work after I see Tazzy so I'll let you know tomorrow how he is doing. I know it probably wont do any good but I am going to write a letter to the makers of frontline asking them to put a warning on the front of the box as well as the insert..I know its not their fault but maybe if they put something on the front of the box it might keep other people from making the same mistake.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 28, 2012)

sounds like a great idea, since isn't frontline sold OTC now in the pet section of stores? ironically, the safe med to use on rabbits, revolution, has to come from the vet still.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 28, 2012)

Spazydoo: is this the site:

http://rabbit-flea-treatment.blogspot.com/2012/06/merial-frontline-plus-flea-along-with.html

I found it to not tell people that frontline is unsafe for rabbits. I jsut skimmed through it but is this the site that you found?

Just learn from your mistakes, everyone makes mistakes. I hope that your rabbit will be okay.


----------



## ValK (Sep 28, 2012)

Interesting, the wording on the Sacramento House Rabbit Society's page would give you the impression that Frontline is okay, but Advantage is tried & true, plus easier to administer:
http://www.allearssac.org/fleas.html


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 28, 2012)

I hope your bun is completely healed and back to his normal self SOON! Hopefully the IV will flush his system out. 

It was an honest mistake. I hope everything works out!


----------



## Spazydoo (Sep 29, 2012)

I went to see my baby bunny around 1pm yesterday and at that time he had already had 10 seizures that they know of. He had another while I was visiting. It is breaking my heart. I miss having him here so much. My cat and bunny quickly became best buds when I introduced them. My cat misses him too. He will go over to the bunnys cage and look up at me and meow. I have seen 3 of his seizures so far and I can only pray that they will stop. The vet is keeping him fed and are still flushing out his system. But they are not as optimistic anymore. I am going to go see him in a little bit. I hope to hear some better news. wish me luck.


----------



## Spazydoo (Sep 29, 2012)

Sweetie and Valk, I am not sure if those are the sites I got my bad info from. Over the last few days I have probably looked at 100's of sites. Its all a blur to me now. I am just trying to think of what I can do to help make sure other people dont make the same mistake.


----------



## Spazydoo (Sep 29, 2012)

I just got back from the vet and I have some good news to report. They put him on a low dose of Valium and he has had no seizures at all today. He was very active and alert during my visit. He ate a bunch of pellets and pooped a little while I was with him today. They still have him on the IV and he chewed the line so they had to take him back and fix it. But I am so happy that we are having a good day. They are going to stop the Valium tomorrow and see how Tazzy reacts. Hopefully no more seizures. yay for da bunny bunn bunnzzz..


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 29, 2012)

that's so good to hear!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm so glad he's improving. 
Just to have the information out there, the Frontline packaging now states specifically not to use on rabbits. Revolution is my personal favorite treatment for fleas in rabbits and yes it must come from the vet with a prescription. The reason for that is that selamectin (the parasiticide in revolution) can also kill heartworms and therefore should not be given to dogs that have not tested heartworm negative.


----------



## Spazydoo (Sep 30, 2012)

I left the vet around noon yesterday and they were taking him back to change his IV line that he chewed. At that time he had no seizures all day. I got more good news. Around 5:15 when the vet left a message on my phone saying that they changed his line and took him off the Valium and he ate well and was being very active. I was all smiles at work last night!! I am expecting a call from the vet in about an hour so ill post again and let you all know what they had to say.


----------



## Spazydoo (Oct 1, 2012)

Sunday morning the vet called and told me that Tazzy started seizing again right when she turned the lights on in the morning. I have heard that bright or flashing lights can cause seizures. She put him back on the Valium drip and fed him.

She called me again at around 5:00 and told me that as far as she knows there have been no more seizures and he took his feeding well. And said he was very active. They still have him on the Valium.

I am supposed to be taking him home today (Monday). I Have completely drained my bank account so I can no longer afford to keep him there. I have been wanting him to come home ever since his first night there. But now I want him to stay at the vet until I know he is going to be okay. I am so afraid. I love my bunny so much. If I had a million dollars I would spend it all getting him better.

I will keep you up to date on how he is doing. Thanks for caring


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 1, 2012)

if you're struggling to cover the vet bills, maybe you could set something up with paypal and post it here - I'm sure a few of us would be willing to kick in a little something to help a bunny in need


----------



## missyscove (Oct 1, 2012)

If your vet doesn't feel comfortable sending him home, ask if they offer care credit which is an interest-free payment plan.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 1, 2012)

Care credit has a 6 month to a 12 month interest free payment plan, after that there is interest incurred.

I am sorry that your bunny is going through seizures. I am glad that Tazzy is on medication for them. He may have to be on medication all his life to control the seizures.

I had a bunny that had seizure like activity, didn't know what was wrong with him. So I know how you are feeling and yes it is scary seeing a bunny go through a seizure. I thought that Sweetie went through one back in April, took her in, but she is fine and didn't have another episode. Keep your bunny eating and drinking that will help with the seizures. Try to restrict how fast he plays, this will be hard but you might be able to do it.

I wish that I could help you with your bunny, but I am unable to at the moment. But I can give you information.


----------



## Spazydoo (Oct 1, 2012)

Tazzy bunny died over night last night. I am going to bury him tomorrow morning. The vet is going to do some tests today to try and find out exactly what in the frontline killed him. I thank you all for your support. Tazzy will be missed by so many people that have grown to love him as much as me in the short time we were together. My cat misses him too. Today is a very sad day.
Thank you all again.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. May Tazzy rest in peace and look down upon you to make sure that you are okay.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 1, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss - sad, and unnecessary. Agreed, we should be lobbying for clear labelling of Frontline packages.

You may wish to make a Rainbow Bridge memorial thread to remember your little one...

Again, my condolences urplepansy:


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost him... he was such a little trooper, I thought for sure he'd get better


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwolfec (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I am so terribly sorry you lost Tazzy. Hugs of comfort to you :rainbow:


----------



## Spazydoo (Oct 2, 2012)

I am about to go to the vet to pick up Tazzy and bring him to where I will bury him. 

My vet told me that he could find no information on what in frontline causes seizures and death in rabbits. He even called the makers of frontline and they never did any research on it. They just know it kills them. 

I am going to find out what it will take to do this research and maybe start a fund raiser to get it done. This research needs to be done because my case will not be the last. It WILL kill more bunnies! Maybe sometime soon there could be a way to prevent death if I can get this done. At the very least I want to push for a warning on the front of the box. I pray that my case will be the last. 

I love Tazzy bunny with all my heart. It breaks my heart when my cat Spazy meows at his cage. I have video of the two of them playing together and lots of pictures. I will never forget our time together.


----------



## Spazydoo (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't been on here since Tazzy's passing. I felt very ashamed and very guilty about how he died. I felt that I should have done more research before i put the frontline on him. I have learned a very hard lesson. I will always talk to my vet and read the materials that come with any medication from now on. Tazzy is laid to rest in a beautiful spot overlooking a lake. I visit with him often. 
I have 2 new bunnies now. There is Larry (lop) and Sienna (lion head). They love each other so much. They are always together. Both are very healthy bunnnzzz.. Sienna is a rescue bunny. She was found outside and she had an eye infection. The people I got her from told me she was very social and would let you put bows in her hair n stuff, but I think they said that just to find her a new home. I love her very much, and she is a very sweet bunny. She is just very afraid of people. Usually the only time I can pet her is when she is next to Larry. I think he makes her feel safe. Since I got Sienna her eye has cleared up a lot mostly due to Larry. He keeps her eye clean. They take great care of each other. Larry is a very social bunny. He loves to be pet and he loves to snuggle. He loves to play with my cat Spazy. They play very well together. Larry likes to play sometimes when Spazy isn't in the mood to play and Larry ends up getting bopped in the head. Spazy is a very gentle cat. The claws never come out. He loves the bunnies. On rare occasion they even sleep together. Anyway Ill post some pics. They are so cute.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 19, 2013)

Just read through your thread. I'm so sorry to hear about what happened with Tazzy, I understand the feeling of guilt, but you know that you loved him very much and that's what matters, that you were trying to look out for him.

Your new buns Larry and Sienna sound like they make a very good pair, and you have a very tolerant cat


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 19, 2013)

I just read through your thread and I am VERY sorry for your bun-bun.  I'm glad that you posted this up, however, so others don't make this mistake!! I'm glad you have two new buns! Do you have pics?


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Mar 20, 2013)

Spazydoo said:


> I am about to go to the vet to pick up Tazzy and bring him to where I will bury him.
> 
> My vet told me that he could find no information on what in frontline causes seizures and death in rabbits. He even called the makers of frontline and they never did any research on it. They just know it kills them.
> 
> ...


--many here too-have been grief stricken,-and perhaps this is how we get our sense of solace,-by answering posts..-my most sincere condolences..--sincerely james waller--ink iris:


----------



## Spazydoo (Mar 20, 2013)

Kzbun said:


> I just read through your thread and I am VERY sorry for your bun-bun.  I'm glad that you posted this up, however, so others don't make this mistake!! I'm glad you have two new buns! Do you have pics?



I posted a few pics of Larry & Sienna


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 20, 2013)

I read through your thread here and I wish to say how sorry I am about Tazzys passing. When my dog has fleas usually everything in the house will have them too, so I did some research on what I could use on rabbits and it said the only one that has been approved is Advantage II by Bayer, which is what I always use on my dog and my cat (who has passed away since then) so everyone remember that! And they said that an unexperienced vet might give you frontline or another brand but don't always believe him because they have serious side effects! I think Revolution is new so I don't know about that but Advantage works.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 20, 2013)

Most drugs are not approved for use in rabbits, even ones that are commonly used. Most have been tested on rabbits as part of the drug development procedure, but it takes different studies for a drug to be "approved for use in rabbits", and the market isn't as large as the dog or cat market, so many companies don't bother doing all of those specific studies. Advantage and Revolution are safe for use in rabbits.


----------

